# Brake Light Issue



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Any advice? Before I take it back to the dealer here's what happens:

When ignition is off and i put foot on the brake the brake lights go on... but drivers side is dimmer than passenger side.

When ignition is on and lights are on all lights work( taillight, brake and turn signal) but when you put foot on brake the drivers side stoplight does not brighten beyond the taillight...only the passenger side does. Thus it only appears one brake light is working.

Is this the bulb or an electrical problem?

Charlie


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome dude. Thats a new one for me. Chime in guys/gals. tell us what year your car is. this may help us


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

2006, thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you replace the bulb? It's a two filament bulb, so it can half work.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Corroded Socket*

It turned out to be a corroded socket which had to be replaced. How can a socket on a 2006 be corroded already? Very odd, unless they are bull****ting me!


----------

